# Ya know, while we're at it...



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

To bad all that nice looking wood needs to be covered. 

Any updated photos ?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

curtd said:


> To bad all that nice looking wood needs to be covered.
> Any updated photos ?


Yep. No doors or windows yet but it's mostly clsed in
and the whole thing got new roofing just this week.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It looks unbalanced, it needs another bay on the left side.

Just messin with ya, It looks great so far.

ED


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

"Add an out house"


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would put an awning on the front of it....it would let you have the doors open and not get rained on.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> I would put an awning on the front of it....it would let you have the doors open and not get rained on.


There is a possibility that someone will want to see most of the tools end up relegated to the shed with the "garage" being made into an art studio... 
if/when that happens I'll see that awning and raise you a wood stove.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> There is a possibility that someone will want to see most of the tools end up relegated to the shed with the "garage" being made into an art studio...
> if/when that happens I'll see that awning and raise you a wood stove.


I'll see your wood stove and raise you an opening skylight....

Love wood stoves....


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

And now we're almost done.

Finishing up the painting with the foundation CMU
(all Olympic Stain on the wood btw)


Next up are the nast old door and windows. Soon.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking good. 

Now I want one.

ED


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

How can this thread possibly have *12,295 Views* in just three months? Is Scuba Dave back?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> How can this thread possibly have *12,295 Views* in just three months? Is Scuba Dave back?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------

